# 12V hair straighteners



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Has anyone used these in a van, are they very power hungry? I'm desperate to get my hair sorted out when on a trip but my husband is worried that they'll flatten the battery.

I tend to look like Dougal from Magic Roundabout without straighteners so please give me the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

my wife has gas ones and they do the job.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I use gas ones too but you really need to have relatively flat hair to start with as they are ok for straight hair but might struggle with Dougal.

I do you Braun Independent gas combi tongs and curler though which seems to be a touch hotter so you might be better buying those ones and getting a relative flat start then using the gas straightners. 

Alternatively Dougal is quite an attractive pooch and for the duration of your jollies just go with the flow so to speak....

I have an issue with having long hair its drying it but tend to leave it to dry by itself I always come back after 2 weeks away with gloriously good conditioned hair due to no electrical appliances being used.

Greenie


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,
When we are not on hook up I use Freedom 24/7 straightners which do the job for me.
They are not as good as GHD's (but nothing else is!) but if you give them a good charge they last for up to an hours useage then just recharge when you are back on electricity supply.
They are pretty pricey,the average cost is around 89.99 but this company hairandbeauty2u.co.uk have them advertised for £53.03.

Val


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You need to look at the rating plate of the various electrical types/makes.

Bear in mind that 1kW (1,000W) equates to 4A at 240V AC mains but a staggering 83A at 12V DC.

I suspect that gas powered ones are the way to go when off EHU.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The elements are quite small on a straightner so my wife can use her usual ones on our inverter. Bare in mind they are thermostatic so the elements are not running all the time.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We chose to buy my wife two different products;

if not on EHU she uses gas powered such as;

http://tinyurl.com/2uvqlvr

if on EHU (which of course vary considerably in France from 16 - 3 amp!) she uses M&S Travel straighteners;

http://tinyurl.com/2wq6tmj

these use 25w at 230v so we reckon she is not likely to trip the whole site! (We have recently bought an inverter but have not tried these on it yet)

Hope this gives you some ideas,

Dave (and Lesley :lol: )


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

My wife's GHD straighteners are rated at 150W so easily run off my 300W inverter. They heat up quickly and only on for about 10 mins so not too bad on power consumption from the batteries.



Trevor


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh look at all these blokes saying their wives have straighteners bet they are all closet yeti's with poodle wigs!

Either that they are straightening their chest wigs!

Greenie :lol: :lol:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Well there ain't enough on my head to do anything with Greenie :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Trevor


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

But what would you LIKE to do with Greenie?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Greenie - please don't grow your hair any longer than it is now - you would obscure your considerable "charms" from view!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to disillusion you Greenie, but the last time I went into Tony & Guy they charged me £44 8O 

They justified by saying that the cutting fee was £1 per hair and the remaining £42 was the search fee!

The lady there said it was because I used to use "Wash'n'Go" shampoo - I washed it and the hair went! :lol: 


See I told you the old'uns were the best - which may be why Greenie has kept last summer's picture as her avatar :? 

I'll leave now shall I?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Dirty boys!


----------

